# New & Improved - 298Re



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

We went to the Reliant RV show in Houston in Feb "just to walk around." That is, until we walked around in the 298RE. We loved the floor plan and all the room! We traded in the 2004 Outback and picked up the 298RE on Friday evening. We have loaded all the gear in the new Outback and are ready to try it out as soon as possible. We have been Outbackers forum members since 2004, but had kind of fallen off in the past couple of years. The new Outback has us refreshed and renewed! Hope to see some of the other Texas Outbackers soon.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome Back and enjoy the new Outback!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*CONGRATULATIONS

and

WELCOME BACK!!!!
*

(...and how are the dogs?)


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Congratulations! And Welcome back! Have some Kool Aid!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome back!

@Wolfie: The dogs are fine. We have a new guy, Clint, who just turned 3. He is quite a character and keeps his brother hopping. I've been dabbling in Rally Obedience with Kiefer who has his Rally Novice title and is in training for advanced. Even if we don't get any more titles, we enjoy the classes.

Spring has arrived in Texas and we are itching (more than our eyes from pollen) to get camping!

P. S. Happy Mardi Gras!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Great to hear!! Do give Clint a nose-kiss from his fans on the East Coast!!

Rally is alot of fun! Too bad soooo many "real obedience" people forget that they can talk to and 'play' with their 4-legged in THAT ring (or maybe they just chose not to







). We used Rally as a way to get in the ring, run through the exercises, mix it all up a bit, AND make it a game. Made a HUGE difference when we went into the Obed. Ring and had to be "serious" ... or so everybody else seemed to think. Seeker & I were ALWAYS "playing" .... in or out of ANY ring. I'm convinced that that's why he won EVERYTHING - - we just plain always had fun trying to be our best !!!!! HAVE FUN !!!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Karen and John, enjoy that new Outback!

BTW, we're heading your way in Jun. Marina Bay RV resort in Kemah.

Profssional will be there over Spring Break I think.

Mark


----------



## baileys crib (Sep 12, 2007)

I am picking up my new 298RE tomorrow (Friday) after seeing it at the Rosemont/Chicago RV Show. Very excited about the new look, floor plan and features. Will be ready for the 2011 camping season!!!


----------



## luckylynn (Jan 9, 2007)

summergames84 said:


> We went to the Reliant RV show in Houston in Feb "just to walk around." That is, until we walked around in the 298RE. We loved the floor plan and all the room! We traded in the 2004 Outback and picked up the 298RE on Friday evening. We have loaded all the gear in the new Outback and are ready to try it out as soon as possible. We have been Outbackers forum members since 2004, but had kind of fallen off in the past couple of years. The new Outback has us refreshed and renewed! Hope to see some of the other Texas Outbackers soon.


Went there too. Almost walked away with a new Ever-Lite( http://www.goevergreenrv.com/products/111/Ever-Lite )....but was able to get control of DH before he "took the dive off the deep end" by reminding him it was bigger than we need even if it is lighter than what we have....LOL!

Congrats on your new home away from home.

Happy Camping......Lynn


----------



## T-POTT (Feb 8, 2011)

summergames84 said:


> We went to the Reliant RV show in Houston in Feb "just to walk around." That is, until we walked around in the 298RE. We loved the floor plan and all the room! We traded in the 2004 Outback and picked up the 298RE on Friday evening. We have loaded all the gear in the new Outback and are ready to try it out as soon as possible. We have been Outbackers forum members since 2004, but had kind of fallen off in the past couple of years. The new Outback has us refreshed and renewed! Hope to see some of the other Texas Outbackers soon.


I WILL BE TRYING OUT OUR NEW 295RE , WE LIKED THE 298RE , WE JUST FELT THE SLIDE CLOSET IS NOT NEEDED FOR US . WE DID LIKE THE CURVED ROOF . WE HAVE BEEN OUTBACK CAMPERS FOR 6 YEARS , OUR LAST WAS A 26RKS . I HAVE BEEN THRU ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT BRANDS . 
WE ALLWAYS ENDED UP AT THE OUTBACK CAMPERS , ENJOY THE ROOM THAT MODEL GIVES .


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

T-POTT said:


> We went to the Reliant RV show in Houston in Feb "just to walk around." That is, until we walked around in the 298RE. We loved the floor plan and all the room! We traded in the 2004 Outback and picked up the 298RE on Friday evening. We have loaded all the gear in the new Outback and are ready to try it out as soon as possible. We have been Outbackers forum members since 2004, but had kind of fallen off in the past couple of years. The new Outback has us refreshed and renewed! Hope to see some of the other Texas Outbackers soon.


I WILL BE TRYING OUT OUR NEW 295RE , WE LIKED THE 298RE , WE JUST FELT THE SLIDE CLOSET IS NOT NEEDED FOR US . WE DID LIKE THE CURVED ROOF . WE HAVE BEEN OUTBACK CAMPERS FOR 6 YEARS , OUR LAST WAS A 26RKS . I HAVE BEEN THRU ALL KINDS OF DIFFERENT BRANDS . 
WE ALLWAYS ENDED UP AT THE OUTBACK CAMPERS , ENJOY THE ROOM THAT MODEL GIVES .
[/quote]

we have a 295RE, when the 298 came out (a few months after we got the 295) I was kinda bummed. However, after seeing the 298RE, we came to the same conclusion as you. the 298 is definitely nice, lots of nice new features, but did eliminate a few we really liked, such as loosing a window in the bedroom and nightstand in the bedroom, and a shorter linen closet. So, now not as bummed. Will be installing two pull out drawers under the bed for a "dresser". Turns out the drawers in kitchen are a perfect fit and can be ordered from a dealer. Just need to build the frame under the bed storage for them.

Every time we take the 295 out we agree,this is the trailer for us.


----------



## momike (Nov 10, 2010)

summergames84 said:


> We went to the Reliant RV show in Houston in Feb "just to walk around." That is, until we walked around in the 298RE. We loved the floor plan and all the room! We traded in the 2004 Outback and picked up the 298RE on Friday evening. We have loaded all the gear in the new Outback and are ready to try it out as soon as possible. We have been Outbackers forum members since 2004, but had kind of fallen off in the past couple of years. The new Outback has us refreshed and renewed! Hope to see some of the other Texas Outbackers soon.


----------



## Lund1700 (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats on the 298RE We got ours the 1st of April Traded 07 27rsds We love it the the head room is great and alot of storage The problems so far air bed deflates and carpet got wet in bedroom by the window. Called Pontiac Rv he said thay are sending a new airbed and maybe because of the storms 40 to 50 mph winds and rain last Friday the water can get in the weep holes????? The kids like the room laying on the floor watching the tube They aslo put a 32 jensen in it which is nice.Goodluck with it it is a great unit.


----------

